# stuck in 4x4?



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

I just got my first Polaris , its a sportsman 700 carbed 2004 , I just don't know if it is supposed to be 4wd - 2wd selectable or if its awd and the 4x4 switch only locks the difs? any help would be appreciated , its rips I just assumed its an awd machine . but i seen a video of one pretty much burning out the rear tires in the mud and now im wondering if im stuck in 4 wheel or this is normal


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It should be selectable. If you're putting the switch in the off, or 2wd position and it's staying in 4x4 you have an issue. I can't remember if the 2004 models engaged at the hubs or at the diff. I had a 2000 model and it engaged at the hubs.


----------

